

Share you videos quickly. No login required. - troquerre
http://www.quickviddio.com/

======
troquerre
I created this webapp to allow users to easily upload videos without having to
create an account. It's still in the development stages and currently only
supports mp4, webm, and ogg videos, but I would really appreciate some
feedback.

